# For the love of Koda and Madison



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

My heart is broken for these sweet pups and their Mom. The only comfort we have is that they are at the bridge happy and healthy and playing the days away. I hope their mom can find some peace and she will be in thoughts for a long time to come. Much Love to you Koda and Madison.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are beautiful dogs and if there is a blessing, they are together forever having fun and playing at the bridge until they can be with their mommy again one day. Rest in peace sweet boys.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM still in shock over this..... My heart breaks for Donna and the babies..... She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, my heart is breaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!.I'm so sorry for what happend to them!.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

so horrible this had to happen to two such sweet boys and a very devoted momma.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Horrible  I can't imagine


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so heartbroken for Donna. She is fortunate that he did not get her, too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They were both beautiful babies... it's so tragic that this happened  My heart goes out to Donna.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a horrible story/outcome. The pictures of them are just precious. 

I hope Donna can focus on the good and all the joy they brought her while they were in her life. I can't imagine what a hard time she's having and hope she can find peace in knowing they are once again happily playing...at the bridge.

Wendy


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*So sorry for Donna's tragedy. **I am teary eyed writing this, they were beautiful babies. They have each other at the bridge and some day they will be reunited with their loving mom. Your in our thoughts Donna. 











*


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Arhh im so very sorry for you Donna. the story is heartbreaking. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

They were just babies... my heart breaks.


----------

